# Measurement



## eclecticsprint (Sep 24, 2014)

I have started making scrubs and was told Vitamin E isn't a real preservative, use Optiphen (Plus).  My problem is I'm not sure of the measurement.  If my recipe calls for 10-12 cups of sugar, how much Optiphen should I use (measure in terms of tablespoons or teaspoons)


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 24, 2014)

I use optiphen. from soap queen..Optiphen Plus*- Optiphen Plus is a*water-soluble, paraben- and formaldehyde-free preservative. You can use Optiphen Plus in any recipe your are using water in and it helps to protect against bacteria, mold growth and even yeast!*Usage rate:*.75-1.5% of the total weight of the recipe and*must be used at temperatures lower than 176 degrees.

So measure the total wt of the recipe and multiply it by 1%. 

It isn't necessary unless water is involved. The link 
http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/lotion/talk-it-out-tuesday-preservatives/


----------



## eclecticsprint (Sep 24, 2014)

My scrubs contain no water, so no preservative necessary or should I include it as a precaution?


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 24, 2014)

Swift recommends using the preservative besed on recipe before sugar. I use optiphen not the plus version for my scrubs. I think it is a good idea to add a preservative if there is a chance water could get into the scrub in the shower. For tons of info go to www.swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 24, 2014)

If it will come into contact with water via shower, wet hands in tub, precautions are for preservatives. That said, if water isn't involved, preservatives as a general rule aren't necessary. For selling purposes, I'd recommend erring the side of caution. Wouldn't want a buyer ending up with green fuzz after two weeks. I like to follow soap queens recommendations.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 24, 2014)

I too use optiphen in my scrubs.  It will come in contact with water and I don't want my stuff to get creepy crawlies or worse in them.  I preserve my whipped butters too.  I would rather err on the safe side.  You don't know what your customers will do with your product.


----------

